# Anyone find the ZHP exhaust intrusive?



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm very close to getting a '04 330Ci. I like the 330i as well, but couldn't find 6-speeds in my area. Of course the issue of whether or not to zhp has been discussed. I drove a zhp and a non-zhp off the dealer's lot yesterday evening to help with this. Unfortunately they only had convertibles and both were automatic. The non-zhp had a sports package and 18s. While the drive was fun, I don't know how much the auto and conv't affected exhaust sound.

ZHP Likes:
- Handling definitely nicer while still comfortable. I would take it over the M3 for my everyday needs (this is coming from a 911 driver).
- Felt slightly faster
- More personality in the car

ZHP Dislikes:
- Exhaust felt intrusive
- Don't like the steering wheel
- Iffy on the cloth seats 

I'm really enticed by it and would love to get it. I guess I can swap the wheel at some cost and maybe pay up to get leather interior. So the question comes to exhaust... Fellow zhp owners, do you feel the exhaust is intrusive? While the 911 exhaust is certainly intrusive, it's a sports car where that's expected and it really comes on if you're on it. So if you're cruising 85mph on the highway, it's not that loud.

I'm not much of an automatic driver and strangely enough I found that on the manual mode the exhaust noise seemed less. Perhaps there are more wasted revs due to the torque converter. There could also be a convertible effect. 

An even better favour would be for someone in the NYC/NJ area to give me a few minute listening opportunity. Of course if you're selling a ZHP in the northeast, please pm me.

Many thanks,

equ


----------



## ///M-Spec (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't find the ZHP exhaust intrusive at all. In fact, I would have liked it more if it was louder, like the Z4's exhaust. I had a couple of E36 M3s before I got the ZHP and compared to those cars, the ZHP is practically Lexus quiet. :dunno:

As far as the steering wheel, the M3 leather wheel is a direct swap.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I like the ZHP exhaust, and don't find it "intrusive" but it's not as good as hearing the ENGINE as a reference for shift points, so get used to watching the tach instead.

I like the cloth seats; the only thing I miss is the leather smell. You can order leather seats.

As for the steering wheel, I think I recall reading that you can order the leather M3 wheel as a no cost alternative (if you plan to order your car...), but that's hearsay. Check into it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I found the 330i's exhaust to be damn near silent, and the 330i ZHP's exhaust to be extremely pleasant. Loud enough for me to enjoy it's mellow tone, but not so loud that it annoys.

I suppose I have driven a lot of cars with loud exhausts though.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I love the exhaust on my ZHP. It is absolutely perfect. It has a nice growl to it in low RPM situations, but becomes very quiet at speed. It's just loud enough to give the car an edge, but just quiet enough to keep it refined. :thumbup:

I preferred the leather, so I added it on, although the alcantara is very nice. As for the steering wheel, I love it. It stays very cool, even when sitting in direct sunlight (big deal here in TX), and it is extremely comfortable to grip and turn. Even though I didn't like the look of it when I first saw it, it has grown on me, and I definitely wouldn't change it now. Friends who have driven the car always compliment the wheel.


----------



## Megatron (May 15, 2004)

I was only able to test a regular 330i when I wanted to buy my car and thought the exhaust note was very quiet. When I got my 330i with the M Perf Pack (ZHP in the US), I noticed the exhaust was louder and was surprised. Personally I don't find it intrusive and like it. If anything, I wouldn't mind if it was a little more louder and deeper than the current sound.

I also like the cloth seats and the alcantara steering wheel.


----------



## JamesSpot (Mar 4, 2003)

*ZHP reply*

1. I like the soft wheel. Stays cool and is easy to grip. You can always swap for the leather M3 wheel for a few bucks and an hour of dealer labor.
2. I have natural brown leather, so I can't comment on the cloth seats.
3. Below 4000 rpms, the exhaust is pleasant. Since the torque peak of the car is around 3500, I nominally shift in the 3500-4000 zone during normal driving. If you wind the car up to redline, it becomes an intoxicating screamer.

The ZHP is the highest performance non-M 3 series BMW has made. It handles beautifully, has a bit more oomph, and sacrifices little in every day driveability.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

*Deliciously intrusive!*

I find the exhaust on the ZHP to be deliciously intrusive. It's perfect and fits the character of the car nicely.

I find it strange that you list:

ZHP Dislikes:
- Exhaust felt intrusive
- Don't like the steering wheel
- Iffy on the cloth seats

but go on to say that you are enticed by the car and like the "more personality." The three things you list as dislikes are about 50% of the visible/tangible "personality" (keep in mind that you can't see the body kit when you are driving, and this is a car that is meant to be driven!).

If you don't like those things, you'll probably better enjoy a sport package 330 with a leather interior, perhaps add the MTech body kit to round it out? Both are great cars and great options!


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

Here is my 2 cents;

1) I think the exhaust sound is cool, I wish it was a bit louder (more like the G35), remeber it is more sporty than luxury!!
2) At first I was somewhat concerned about the clot, but now I take that over the leather any day, it looks and feels very classy
3) The steering wheel is also very cool, although I am a bit concerned about the durability, when and if it wears out I will change to M3 steering wheel (? about $300-400)
4) I have the black cube trim, which I prefer over the silver cube

Good luck!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

equ said:


> I'm very close to getting a '04 330Ci. I like the 330i as well, but couldn't find 6-speeds in my area. Of course the issue of whether or not to zhp has been discussed. I drove a zhp and a non-zhp off the dealer's lot yesterday evening to help with this. Unfortunately they only had convertibles and both were automatic. The non-zhp had a sports package and 18s. While the drive was fun, I don't know how much the auto and conv't affected exhaust sound.
> 
> ZHP Likes:
> - Handling definitely nicer while still comfortable. I would take it over the M3 for my everyday needs (this is coming from a 911 driver).
> ...


Find other bmws too quiet now. i like the raspiness on acceleration.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

No way... absolutely not intrusive. It sounds and looks wonderful! Please don't take it away from me! Last time when I sat in my friend's 330i ZSP, there were something I felt strange and not used to. Later I found out to be the absence of the exhaust sound and the softer ride. So to answer your questions: I love the exhaust sound, I love the alcantara/cloth seats, and I love the steering wheel.


----------



## bimmer chick (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't think the exhaust is intrusive at all. It's great....can be loud when it has to be. I personally don't like loud exhausts when you're idle, but i find the Zhp is not that loud at all..even when you are in motion.

I opted for leather instead and paid the extra...well worth it for the looks. As for steering wheel, I like the steering wheel...I find there's good grip. 

Goodluck with the purchase! I think all Zhp owners will have to tell you that it's well worth it. No complaints at all!!


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

agree with all the above comments...sounds great - could even be just a bit louder IMO (on acceleration) - but its nice and not at all too much. Also love the cloth/alcantra and like the wheel...I personally prefer the cloth in the ZHP to the leather...very much...but I suppose its a matter of preference (and some of the leather color combos are way cool)...I would be just as happy with the normal M3 leather wheel I think - but I do like the alcantra (nice grip and never too hot etc) - and its somewhat unique...

My S4 is slightly queiter at idle (perhaps gurgles at bit more...) but gives a better growel on acceleration (along with the awesome vacume sucking sounds of the turbos!!)...love that!


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> I love the exhaust on my ZHP. It is absolutely perfect. It has a nice growl to it in low RPM situations, but becomes very quiet at speed. It's just loud enough to give the car an edge, but just quiet enough to keep it refined. :thumbup:
> 
> I preferred the leather, so I added it on, although the alcantara is very nice. As for the steering wheel, I love it. It stays very cool, even when sitting in direct sunlight (big deal here in TX), and it is extremely comfortable to grip and turn. Even though I didn't like the look of it when I first saw it, it has grown on me, and I definitely wouldn't change it now. Friends who have driven the car always compliment the wheel.


I agree 100% :thumbup:


----------



## Arthur (Sep 11, 2004)

*zhp*

I paid to have the steering wheel swapped out for the m3 leather I disliked the rubbing feeling of the suede like alacantara, also it starts balling up after a while and you have to shave it with a razer, no joke.

But the exhaust is the charm of the car. You start up this car around anyone, and they will turn their head. Unless you do not listen to the radio, you will not even notice it at higher speeds.


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses, people. I'm very impressed with this forum. Now if I can just find the right car and join you... 

MicahO: You make a good point. However, I think the stuff I like are more than 50% of the personality. More revs, more hp, sharper turning, nice wheels, CF-like trim. The cloth is ok too, I was just worried if I would not like the novelty after three years and resale. I've always had leather and even like maintaining it. However there seem to be no leather ZHP cars (04) in my 150 mile radius! My partner is not so into the ZHP so that's the main convincing I have left to do. She thinks the regular Ci is a bit loud.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

*Calling all NY/NJ ZHP-ers......*

Ahh - partner issues. That does become a tough sell, particularly if the car is to be shared on a regular basis. The few things you mentioned are much less than 50% of the total package, to be sure. But they are the things you are directly in contact with when driving. There have been some reviews of the e60 that basically say that the reviewer can overlook how butt-ugly the thing is once they are inside and driving the car. That's sort of what I meant.

But from the outside, the body kit is drop-dead (even more so on non-black cars, I have to admit).

I hope you can find a ZHP with leather - much as I love my black/black cloth, the Mystic Blue over Natur looks REALLY compelling. Dramatic, classy, a bit of edge. Silver cube for a little more contrast and eye candy, might be enough to make her overlook the exhaust.

*HEY EVERYONE ELSE! This guy is in Hoboken - there's got to be someone with a leather ZHP that can work out a meet??????   *


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

I think the ZHP-optioned 330i's exhaust is too intrusive. Drowns out a lot of the engine note for no good reason, other than to sound louder. 

I also think that the cloth seats rock. That was my favorite part of owning the car.

If you are thinking of getting leather seats on the ZHP-optioned 330i, save yourself a butt-load of cash, get a "regular" 330i SP, and just upgrade to aftermarket sways.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Try E30 Benz if you need a quieter ride*

BMW is supposed to be sportier. Steering, exhaust and seats are what set them apart from Mercedes not to forget suspension.. If you are after a bit more comfort try the CLK 320..


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

equ said:


> My partner is not so into the ZHP so that's the main convincing I have left to do. She thinks the regular Ci is a bit loud.


i've ridden in my friend's 330i ZHP a good bit and i never found the exhaust intrusive, neither did my gf sitting in the back. the E46 is a very, very quiet car and any sounds you get are just enough to get a little feedback. some people may not like it because it drowns the engine a little, which is very quiet to begin with, but on an absolute scale it is not loud at all. in any case, it sounds like most of the noise you heard was due to the car being a convertible - the ZHP sedan is very quiet and i imagine the coupe is the same.

p.s. lemme know when you take delivery of your ZHP - i'm just a hop away and want to check it out!!


----------

